# Bonnie Strange & Wilson Gonzalez verschieben die Hochzeit



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Oh nein! Warum denn das?
Bonnie & Wilson Gonzalez verschieben die Hochzeit​*

Bonnie Strange (25) und ihr Verlobter Wilson Gonzalez Ochsenknecht (21) wurden in der letzten Woche öfter mal auf der Fashion Week gesehen und dabei wirkten die beiden immer wie frisch verliebt. Die beiden Turteltäubchen, die erst Ende letzten Jahres verkündeten, heiraten zu wollen, geben das perfekte Paar ab. Die angeblichen Trennungsgerüchte schmunzeln die beiden nur weg. Doch hinter der Fassade sieht es nicht ganz so rosig aus, wie es nach außen hin aussieht. Denn die beiden haben nun ihre Hochzeit verschoben.

Im Herbst sollte die Rock'n'Roll-Hochzeit stattfinden, zu der 100 Gäste auf Mallorca eingeladen worden waren. Doch nun das! Laut der Bild am Sonntag sagte die Sängerin der Rio Girls: „Wir lieben uns sehr und wollen heiraten – nur etwas später.“ Was ist denn der Grund für diese recht plötzliche Verschiebung? Das liebe Geld: „Wir möchten alles selbst finanzieren und keinesfalls unseren Eltern auf der Tasche liegen“, verriet Wilson. Und da das Geld noch nicht ganz reicht für die gewünschte Traumhochzeit, wird einfach noch ein wenig gearbeitet: „Ich drehe im Sommer zwei Filme und Bonnie arbeitet an ihrer Musik“, erzählte der Sänger und Schauspieler. Also alles im Lot bei den beiden. 
Die großartige Trauung kommt auch noch! 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

ist er nicht noch was zu feucht hinter den Löffeln dafür?  :thx:


----------

